# What do you carry and how?



## wimwag (Dec 31, 2013)

For those of us who carry a firearm, what do you carry, how do you carry, and what holster options do you employ?P

Personally, I carry a Smith & Wesson SD40VE in a Blackhawk CQC Serpa Lvl II paddle holster.  Due to the hot humid summers in Wisconsin, and overall not liking the feeling of a holster or gun handle against my skin, I usually open carry.  Though if I will be at a crowded event, doing political canvassing, or at a special event like a wedding, I tend to conceal.  During the winters or in the rain, I will also conceal.  (Disclaimer: before WI became a CC state, I had to carry in a fully enclosed thigh holster during inclement weather as concealing without a permit is a class A misdemeanor.)

My BUG is a Walther P22 that I carry in either a pocket holster or a fitted leather Taugus holster in the small of my back.  (Not debating .22lr)


----------



## Touch Of Death (Dec 31, 2013)

I carry two guns. (kisses Biceps)


----------



## wimwag (Jan 5, 2014)

Apparently I need to start us off right.


----------



## PhotonGuy (Jan 5, 2014)

Is one of those a Ruger LC9?


----------



## wimwag (Jan 5, 2014)

PhotonGuy said:


> Is one of those a Ruger LC9?



Nope.  Smith & Wesson SD40VE in a Serpa paddle holster and a Walther P22 in a Tagua fitted leather holster.


----------



## Tgace (Jan 5, 2014)

http://www.thetruthaboutguns.com/2011/11/foghorn/serpa-holsters-should-be-discontinued/


----------



## Blindside (Jan 5, 2014)

Old pic of my Glock 26 in a Comp-Tac Infidel holster at 4:00, these days I also use a Dale Fricke Archangel holster for appendix carry.


----------



## wimwag (Jan 5, 2014)

Tgace said:


> http://www.thetruthaboutguns.com/2011/11/foghorn/serpa-holsters-should-be-discontinued/


And???  Do you have an opinion of your own or does Nick Leghorn need to speak for you?

It all comes down to training.  If you were taught to grab the handle of your carry and draw with your finger inside the trigger guard, then you could probably have a negligent discharge...maybe.  You would need to violate the most important rule of gun safety to fire on the draw.  And yeah, being unfamiliar enough with your holster so as to cause a round to pop off is negligent.  What it comes down to is this: know how to properly utilize what you carry.  If Skil and Craftsman both make circular saws and are competing in the same market, they will have products that perform the same operation, but which also function differently.  It's called product differentiation.  (A marketing term.). Learn to properly use the model you own.  Nobody has any sympathy for someone who injures themselves using power tools they are unfamiliar with, holsters should be no exception to that rule.

FWIW, I like Mr. Leghorn, read TTAG daily and have even once had an article published about me being harrassed by police, but I do disagree with him on this.


----------



## jks9199 (Jan 5, 2014)

In my opinion -- the SERPA holsters have two problems.  The first is that the index finger release invites the possibility of the trigger finger entering the trigger guard during the draw, especially under extreme pressure.  It's a fine motor skill, and it is going to degrade under pressure.  But that's actually the lesser concern I have with it.  You can train around that.  It even goes away if you're using a gun with an external safety.

If something -- dirt, snow, a rock, lint, whatever -- gets under that release button, your gun isn't clearing the holster.  That's a rather major problem, and trainers I know have encountered it on the range.  And that's not a problem you can train around or defeat by familiarity with the equipment.


----------



## wimwag (Jan 8, 2014)

So I guess we aren't sharing guns and everyone is going to tell me how much they don't like my holster.  Ok.

Sent using Tapatalk 2.


----------



## DennisBreene (Jan 8, 2014)

wimwag said:


> So I guess we aren't sharing guns and everyone is going to tell me how much they don't like my holster.  Ok.
> 
> Sent using Tapatalk 2.



Not a condemnation, just a thought.  Do you think there might be a certain reluctance in revealing what someone carries on a public forum; Even with identities obscured?


----------



## jks9199 (Jan 8, 2014)

Generally, off duty carry is a Glock 27, in a pancake holster.  Occasionally, a paddle holster.  More rarely, a IWB.  Almost always strong-side, usually at either 3 or 4:30 o'clock position.  Why?  Simple muscle memory.


----------



## Brian R. VanCise (Jan 8, 2014)

I actually think if you know what you are doing then the Serpa holsters are fine.  I personally have never had a problem.  Yet I do not use it as my main carry and the reason is on my frame I simply cannot hide it effectively in a t-shirt environment.  

Typically I utilize an ankle holster for my backup gun.  Which is a .357 or a .38 revolver.  I have several but I usually use a cheap clothe one like this:








 Otherwise I sometimes utilize a Desantis pocket holster like this:
I absolutely love this pocket holster!!! 







I also use a Galco check six behind the back holster when carrying my .40 caliber glock:






I also utilize another strong side holster from Galco:







I have played around with the Versa Carry minimum holster:






I also use a fanny pack holster on occasion:







I have another dozen or so different holsters.  Personally I have not been able to find the perfect holster for me to carry a full size semi auto due to waist my size. (I am thin)


----------



## wimwag (Jan 9, 2014)

DennisBreene said:


> Not a condemnation, just a thought.  Do you think there might be a certain reluctance in revealing what someone carries on a public forum; Even with identities obscured?



With respect to the owners of this forum, there are other forums much much larger than this one where we all submit pics of our carry.

Anonymity is a choice, don't post your address and name, and nobody will know what you got.  As for the gubment, they already know you're armed.  3/4 of this country are gun owners.

Not being disrespectful with you, just voicing my opinion.


----------



## wimwag (Jan 9, 2014)

I gotta add another point to the previous post...those other forums are chock full of doomadayers.  A good portion of those users are responsible for the shortage and you can verify my claim by checking the major online gun auction sites for sellers with the same usernames.  If you don't want to post what you got, then fine.  But let's not derail the thread.


----------



## wimwag (Jan 9, 2014)

Brian R. VanCise said:


> I actually think if you know what you are doing then the Serpa holsters are fine.  I personally have never had a problem.  Yet I do not use it as my main carry and the reason is on my frame I simply cannot hide it effectively in a t-shirt environment.
> 
> Typically I utilize an ankle holster for my backup gun.  Which is a .357 or a .38 revolver.  I have several but I usually use a cheap clothe one like this:
> 
> ...



I've never been able to find just one holster that has everything I want.  So my drawer is full of them lol


----------



## seasoned (Jan 9, 2014)

Off duty, Glock Mod 23, .40.  Fobus/GL2  4:00 oclock.


----------



## Dirty Dog (Jan 9, 2014)

Most commonly, Ruger P95 behind the back.


----------



## rlobrecht (Jan 9, 2014)

I carry a Kel-Tec PF-9 in the 5:00 position in an IWB tuckable holster. Conceals in shorts and a t-shirt (essential in Houston).


----------



## Tgace (Jan 9, 2014)

jks9199 said:


> Generally, off duty carry is a Glock 27, in a pancake holster.  Occasionally, a paddle holster.  More rarely, a IWB.  Almost always strong-side, usually at either 3 or 4:30 o'clock position.  Why?  Simple muscle memory.



.....ditto.

Sent from my SCH-I405 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## skribs (Jan 15, 2014)

M&P 9C in a OWB holster around 8:00 (I'm left-handed) and/or a LCP in a pocket holster.  Never could get used to IWB carry and don't want to go shoulder route.

I would like to get a Kel-Tec P32 to replace my LCP, more ammo, less recoil, and its even lighter and smaller.


----------



## wimwag (Jan 15, 2014)

skribs said:


> M&P 9C in a OWB holster around 8:00 (I'm left-handed) and/or a LCP in a pocket holster.  Never could get used to IWB carry and don't want to go shoulder route.
> 
> I would like to get a Kel-Tec P32 to replace my LCP, more ammo, less recoil, and its even lighter and smaller.



Pictures?


----------



## Kong Soo Do (Jan 21, 2014)

On duty is a Glock 21 .45ACP with 230gr Gold Dot.

Off duty is a Glock 19 9mm with 124gr +P Gold Dot.  

Safariland for on duty and Fobus for off.


----------

